# Grafikbibliothek gesucht



## toom (6. Sep 2008)

Zur Zeit nutze ich ein kleines Programm das ich geschrieben habe um zu überprüfen ob ein Bild ein JPEG ist und um es zu skalieren und abzuspeichern. Es handelt sich dabei um ein Projekt namens Sanselan ( www.fightingquaker.com/sanselan/ ).

Leider hat diese Bibliothek (meiner Meinung nach) einige Nachteile. 
1. Die Qualität der skalierten Bilder ist nicht sehr gut.
2. Ich habe bisher keine Möglichkeit gefunden einen Grafikfilter auf die Bilder anwenden zu können.

Was ich suche wäre eine Bibliothek die
1. Freie Software ist
2. JPEGs in hoher Qualität abspeichert (bzw. bei der ich die Qualität einstellen kann)
3. Die Bilder mittels einer "Blur"-Filtermethode filtern kann

Kennt einer von Euch da was Gutes?


----------



## Gast (7. Sep 2008)

wenn es nur darum geht, mit JPEGs zu hantieren, dann sollten die eingebauten java features aus java.awt.image eigentlich reichen. damit kann man beliebige filter auf bilder anwenden, also z.b. nen kleinen gauss für den blur. fürs skalieren sind meine ich bikubische verfahren eingebaut, wenn das deinen ansprüchen genügt.


----------



## toom_ (7. Sep 2008)

Kann man damit auch überprüfen, ob es sich bei einer Datei um eine JPEG Datei handelt?


----------



## Marco13 (7. Sep 2008)

Suche nach sowas wie "JPG image file format header" oder so - wenn die ersten drei bytes "FF D8 FF" sind, ist es vermutlich ein JPG. Und wenn ImageIO es ohne eine Exception lesen kann, kann man schon fast sicher sein :wink:


----------



## toom (7. Sep 2008)

Kann man auch irgendwie einstellen wie die Qualität der abgespeicherten JPEG ist. Denn die Grundeinstellung finde ich nicht sehr schön, zu viele Fragmente.


----------



## toom (7. Sep 2008)

Ja kann man:

http://www.universalwebservices.net...ompression-quality-when-saving-images-in-java


----------

